# CC2 to announce "shocking" game by end of year



## RockSauron (Oct 14, 2014)

Judging by the word shocking, I kinda doubt it's another Naruto Storm title, but we'll see

Also, this is probably the "Big", "original" IP they said they would announce a few months ago. So yeah


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

Another JoJo?!?  x Za Warudo


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe a One Piece game


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe it'll be a .Hack game or a new game in the Little Tail Bronx series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Maybe a One Piece game



Please God this..


I like CC2, but I dropped Nardo years ago..


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 14, 2014)

Half Life 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> Please God this..
> 
> 
> I like CC2, but I dropped Nardo years ago..



Just kidding, since Naruto ends next month is probably the next Naruto game on PS4.


----------



## Esura (Oct 14, 2014)

It better be a Kill la Kill game! 

DONT LOSE YOUR WAAAAAAY!


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 14, 2014)

A Naruto Dating Sim?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 14, 2014)

"Shocking"? Must be another nardo game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2014)

Asura's Wrath 2: Wrath Harder


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2014)

Shonen Jump Battle Arena complete with 300 playable characters. Do it CC2!!!


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys, a few months ago, they said they were making an "original" game that they would announce soon. Also, hitns of Hack.

I think it's a next gen Hack


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2014)

A .Hack game sounds promising i really miss playing it. I never finished part 3 of Haseo's story coz my ps2 broke down. 

I hope they make a direct sequel and let Haseo be a playable character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Asura's Wrath 2: Wrath Harder



Oh shit, I didn't know you made funnies


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 14, 2014)

INB4 Next Gen Nardo


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 14, 2014)

If they make a Hack game, I kinda hope for a reboot, only because I never played them and don't want to have to deal with 10 games from 10 years ago of lore.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2014)

One Piece game?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 15, 2014)

Not hyped that much tbh. CC2 games get kinda repetitive and lack the repeat factor. After you beat the story you're forced to stay with unbalanced online.

Sure, they make cool story mode cutscenes, but there isn't enough trivial things that make the game fun like some Mini-games or collectibles.

PS2-era CC2 best CC2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> One Piece game?



You're late


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 15, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Not hyped that much tbh. CC2 games get kinda repetitive and lack the repeat factor. After you beat the story you're forced to stay with unbalanced online.
> 
> Sure, they make cool story mode cutscenes, but there isn't enough trivial things that make the game fun like some Mini-games or collectibles.
> 
> PS2-era CC2 best CC2.



I agree. Hence why I'm hoping they return to PS2 style. Even though I didn't play their PS2 games. But I just want NAruto game with decent gameplay/ story mode but with the spectacle of the Storm games.

That, of them making their own shonen style serialized video game series. Only thing like that at the moment is Kingdom Hearts, and that doesn't come out often enough or logically enough


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2014)

If it's a Naruto, new console probably then new game series.
Start again from part 1 etc ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

They should do a proper JJBA story game that covers parts 1-3 and polish the shit out of it. Release when the Stardust Crusaders anime finishes


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> A .Hack game sounds promising i really miss playing it. I never finished part 3 of Haseo's story coz my ps2 broke down.
> 
> I hope they make a direct sequel and let Haseo be a playable character.



that would be awesome i loved the .Hack games i also never finished G.U after vol.1 because my PS2 also broke down.

we also need a port of the .Hack games in two single disks.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> If it's a Naruto, new console probably then new game series.
> Start again from part 1 etc ...



Crossgen at the very least. 

Though I think a Storm 4 would come first and encompass everything from Mizuki to the curent fight. 

Yeah, I do think Mizuki would be included in a hypothetical Storm 4 encompassing the whole game. His awakening can be Tiger Mizuki and he can be a sidequest. What fun!

While I do want a gameplay reboot, not too sure I want them to start from square one. They have a lot of work done with costumes and move animations that I'm not sure they should throw away.

But yeah, I think it's new. Then again, from what I can tell, the last few games are announced three months or so after the last game came out (Generations to Storm 3 to Full burst to Revolution), so it kinda makes sense. Especially since I think Revolution was a half team thing

I just hope it's not Naruto and is a Hack game (reboot preferably because I don't want o deal with ten games worth of lore on old systems) or a similar shonen RPG series


----------



## slickcat (Nov 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Pq18NKbiJ5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

My hype is gone.. CC2's talents are wasted on this shit I swear


----------



## Mallow (Nov 11, 2014)

bwahahahahaha

I'm shocked how shit of a reveal that is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

The trailer actually looks cool.. But I can't be hyped about a Nardo MMORPG.. CC2 needs to work on something else already..


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

I doubt it'll end up the way I've wanted it to end up 

Naruto is perfect for an MMO, given the way the world and powers are structured. Let's see how they do. Not holding my breath however


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2014)

Seriously an MMO? Come on CC2.


----------



## Mallow (Nov 11, 2014)

Asura's Wrath 2. Now that would be a reveal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> I doubt it'll end up the way I've wanted it to end up
> 
> Naruto is perfect for an MMO, given the way the world and powers are structured. Let's see how they do. Not holding my breath however



In before a buncha Salad-lite's running around the place


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2014)

There would need to be an uchiha massacre


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 11, 2014)

Very shocking indeed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> There would need to be an uchiha massacre



Better call the King


----------



## Atlas (Nov 11, 2014)

nardo mmo?


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys, that's the Chinese browser based game we've known about for months with an overblown trailer.

Whatever CC2 was talking about, it isn't that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

CC2 developed that game too?


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> CC2 developed that game too?



The Chinese MMO? No, they're merely providing guidance. And made this overblown trailer for it. They aren't doing the grunt work, and we already knew it existed, so yeah, this isn't what the CEO was talking about


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

If so, then that trailer isn't just misleading; it's a damn straight lie.


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> If so, then that trailer isn't just misleading; it's a damn straight lie.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpkjX_-drvc[/YOUTUBE]

What, you can't see the resemblance?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Not one bit actually. That trailer was too cinematic-y compared to the gameplay.


----------



## Mallow (Nov 11, 2014)

So that's not the shocking reveal?

Asura's Wrath 2 may still happen?


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 11, 2014)

Mallow said:


> So that's not the shocking reveal?
> 
> Asura's Wrath 2 may still happen?



Well, it could be a shocking reveal, if your definition of shocking reveal is something we've already known about for months


----------



## Mallow (Nov 12, 2014)

compared to a nardo game that would be a shocking reveal.


----------



## RockSauron (Nov 12, 2014)

Mallow said:


> compared to a nardo game that would be a shocking reveal.



No I was talking about the Chinese MMO.


----------



## Mallow (Nov 12, 2014)

Then what was the fucking point in mentioning my definition when I just asked a reconfirming question?

That's not how you apply that phrase


----------

